

Venus, Jupiter will 'shine' on Monday night - davo11
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27958792/
I've been watching them the last few nights in australia, Venus is very bright even at twilight along with Jupiter, I hope they're just as bright in the northern hemisphere.
======
davo11
I've been watching them the last few nights in australia, Venus is very bright
even at twilight along with Jupiter, I hope they're just as bright in the
northern hemisphere.

